# Carta clonata



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Ciao a tutti

Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.

Quindi se qualcuno mi da qualche idea su come possa essere successo, accetto qualunque opinione!

Praticamente, oggi vedo notifiche sul telefono dell' app della banca, elimino col ditino senza "nemmeno leggerle" pensando fosse qualche addebito di spese fisse sulla mia carta.

Ma il mio cervello bacato invece legge qualcosa di strano: cosi apro l' app e vedo che hanno cercato di addebitarmi circa 10.000 euri in 4 operazioni diverse, una dietro l' altra tra le 14.30 e 15.30

Mai successo in vita mia, ma beh, so che può capitare.
Chiamo banca, blocco carta e prendo immediatamente appuntamento per domani per fare la nuova.

Grazie al cielo, è una prepagata che uso apposta sul web, non ci metto mai tanti soldi, avevo su circa 300 euro e non sono stati toccati in quanto tutti i tentativi sono stati negati, erano importi altissimi e non ero solvente.

Questa carta la uso soltanto per: Netlflix, Paypal ( con cui pago Vodafone e Dazn), Amazon.

Forse è registrata ancora su Booking, anzi sicuramente, ma non lo uso da un pezzo.

Insomma, non la uso per nient' altro, sono molto attento su queste cose e in informatica non sono un genio ma nemmeno un utonto totale.
Mai usata su siti strani ecc ecc.

Fisicamente non la estraggo nemmeno quasi mai dal portafoglio, quindi non credo qualcuno mi abbia letto ne codice anteriore ne figuriamoci quello posteriore.

Come diavolo è stato possibile?

Sarà stato Putin perchè lo critico?

Oppure sono state hackerate amazon/paypal/netflix e non lo ammetteranno nemmeno sotto tortura?

Grazie a chi mi darà una mano a dormire stanotte!


----------



## sunburn (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.
> 
> ...


Scusa, avevo bisogno di 40mila per lo Champagne e non avevo spicci in tasca… 

Scherzi a parte, phishing? Se hai account netflix condiviso, mi sembra possibilissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Magari hanno preso i dati tramite attacco ai servizi che hai detto di utilizzare. Ogni tanto bucano vari servizi e si inculano i dati di chissà quanta gente


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusa, avevo bisogno di 40mila per lo Champagne e non avevo spicci in tasca…
> 
> Scherzi a parte, phishing? Se hai account netflix condiviso, mi sembra possibilissimo.


Vedi che sono uno stron*o?

Non ci avevo pensato.
Si è possibilissimo, ho degli amici della mia ragazza come co-sponsor di Netflix

Vado subito a vedere!


----------



## Viulento (28 Marzo 2022)

sicuro che erano reali notifiche della banca?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Scusa, avevo bisogno di 40mila per lo Champagne e non avevo spicci in tasca…
> 
> Scherzi a parte, phishing? Se hai account netflix condiviso, mi sembra possibilissimo.


Ho verificato.

In effetti, da Netflix entrano pure loro.

Ma possono vedere solo le ultime 4 cifre della mia carta, e sicuramente non il codice CCV

Quindi come potrebbero aver fatto eventuali hacker russi a clonarmela cosi?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> sicuro che erano reali notifiche della banca?


100%


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Magari hanno preso i dati tramite attacco ai servizi che hai detto di utilizzare. Ogni tanto bucano vari servizi e si inculano i dati di chissà quanta gente


Per ora è l' ipotesi in pole, meglio non pensare a tutti i nostri dati in giro.

Potrebbero ricattarmi per anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Marzo 2022)

Hai per caso prenotato online qualche viaggio per l'estate ? 
La sorella di mia zia qualche mese fa è stata inchiulata malamente prenotando un volo aereo


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hai per caso prenotato online qualche viaggio per l'estate ?
> La sorella di mia zia qualche mese fa è stata inchiulata malamente prenotando un volo aereo



Nada, la uso solo per servizi stra conosciuti.


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.
> 
> ...



carissimo, innanzitutto mi dispiace per quanto ti sia capitato. Forse non ti sara' di conforto, ma succede molto piu spesso di quanto tu possa pensare.

La tecnica utilizzata nel tuo caso, assumendo che tu non abbia usato la carta in pubblico o per ritirare contante (il banalissimo clone al bancomat..) una delle ipotesi probabili e' il cosiddetto algoritmo "forza bruta".

E' bene innanzitutto spiegare chiaramente che le 16 cifre di una carta di credito/debito non sono affatto casuali. Le prime 6 cifre sono di dominio pubblico. Sono gli identificativi del circuito (visa o mastercard ecc) e della banca. L'ultima cifra determina la validita' della carta. Le restanti 9 sono quelle da determinare. 

Molti siti internet prima di pagare vi diranno se la sequenza di 16 cifre e' valida.. esistono siti che offrono questo servizio. Il criminale di turno dispone di mezzi software notevoli e generalmente ha competenze informatiche di livello elevato. Con software appositi, testano tutte le combinazioni possibili finche non trovano quella valida. Poi passano alla validita' della carta (365 x da qui a 3-4 anni in media) e infine le 999 combinazioni del numero cvv dietro alla carta.

Se siete sfortunati, potrebbe capitare che la carta "sorteggiata" sia proprio la vostra.

Nel tuo caso specifico, essendo una prepagata, l'importo da prelevare era maggiore del saldo. Ma avrebbero potuto "asciugarla" con multiple transazioni con cifre minori.

Anche fosse stata una carta di credito, infine, avresti comunque riottenuto tutti i soldi indietro. Se le carte di credito/debito non fossero affidabili, crollerebbe l'intero sistema. Importi sottratti su carte clonate vegono sistematicamente restituiti ai legittimi possessori. Il danno ricade sempre e comunque sulle banche e sui circuiti di pagamento, che a loro volta sono assicurati per tali evenienze.

Ritieniti fortunato, il caso peggiore e' quello di gente a cui per anni viene sottratto un quantitativo minimo ma costantemente, generando perdite per migliaia di euro poi difficilmente tracciabili per un eventuale rimborso.

Morale della favola, usate le tessere con accortezza. Nascondete la tastiera quando inserite il codice pin, preferite sempre il pagamento contactless nei negozi (per evitare di dar via il vostro pin) e in generale usate piu' carte, prepagate, e controllate sempre il saldo online.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.
> 
> ...


È successo anche a me con una prepagata di UniCredit che avevo e che non usavo più…erano rimasti 35 euro su quella carta e mi è stata bloccata per una transizione strana dagli Stati Uniti che per UniCredit era fake e avevano ragione. Ad oggi non so come sia successo e perché.
Io la usavo solo per qualche acquisto on Line e su paypal. Deduco possa essere paypal il problema


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per ora è l' ipotesi in pole, meglio non pensare a tutti i nostri dati in giro.
> 
> Potrebbero ricattarmi per anni


Il problema vero sono i servizi pubblici italiani che sono un colabrodo e sono pieni di dati facili da prendere. Chissà la roba del cashback di stato come è stata gestita...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> carissimo, innanzitutto mi dispiace per quanto ti sia capitato. Forse non ti sara' di conforto, ma succede molto piu spesso di quanto tu possa pensare.
> 
> La tecnica utilizzata nel tuo caso, assumendo che tu non abbia usato la carta in pubblico o per ritirare contante (il banalissimo clone al bancomat..) una delle ipotesi probabili e' il cosiddetto algoritmo "forza bruta".
> 
> ...


Spiegazione esaustiva. Grazie.

Non la uso in pubblico, e mai prelevato ad un ATM

Mi convince quella del random, magari sono entrati tramite i miei condivisori dell' account NETLIX ( so che potrei essere io quello hackerato, ma giammai ) e li si vedono gli ultimi 4 numeri della carta, quindi ulteriore scrematura.

Comunque ti dirò: venerdi sera stavo andando dalla mia ragazza.
Mi ha chiamato per chiedermi se mi fermavo a prendere il pesto alla Conad ( LOL ) , sono andato e fuori c'erano due tizi di "emergency" che sembravano più teppistelli che volontari per raccogliere soldi per l' Ucraina.

Uno mi si è avvicinato molto, tanto che gentilmente ( circa) gli ho detto di allontanarsi.

non puo' avermi clonato qualcosa dallo smartwatch (che uso a pagare, quindi contiene i "dati" della mia carta)? 
Penso di essere in paranoia


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È successo anche a me con una prepagata di UniCredit che avevo e che non usavo più…erano rimasti 35 euro su quella carta e mi è stata bloccata per una transizione strana dagli Stati Uniti che per UniCredit era fake e avevano ragione. Ad oggi non so come sia successo e perché.
> Io la usavo solo per qualche acquisto on Line e su paypal. Deduco possa essere paypal il problema


Chissà quante volte si perdono i nostri dati sensibili... meglio non pensarci


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

Succede “spesso” se si fanno operazioni su siti strani. In generale basta abilitare il codice che ti arriva via sms. Con quello non posso forzare le operazioni senza appunto il codice.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Succede “spesso” se si fanno operazioni su siti strani. In generale basta abilitare il codice che ti arriva via sms. Con quello non posso forzare le operazioni senza appunto il codice.


Come ho scritto, non l' ho mai usata su nessun sito considerabile "non di massa".


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto, non l' ho mai usata su nessun sito considerabile "non di massa".


Che poi è strano perché per operazioni così grosse sforano pure il limite. Non penso tu abbia carte con 10/15k di limite.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che poi è strano perché per operazioni così grosse sforano pure il limite. Non penso tu abbia carte con 10/15k di limite.


La mia carta ha qualche decina di migliaia di euro di importo ricaricabile.
Comunque non ci ho mai messo più di 500 euro proprio per evitar rogne.


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spiegazione esaustiva. Grazie.
> 
> Non la uso in pubblico, e mai prelevato ad un ATM
> 
> ...



molto difficile, perche' per pagare con nfc sei tu che attivi la trasmissione...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> molto difficile, perche' per pagare con nfc sei tu che attivi la trasmissione...



Vero

Quello che ho scritto su netflix lo ritieni plausibile o sto andando fuori strada?


----------



## Giofa (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Quello che ho scritto su netflix lo ritieni plausibile o sto andando fuori strada?


I dati, per quanto criptati viaggiano in rete e sono sempre soggetti a possibili attacchi, quindi la tua ipotesi non è da escludere a priori. Attivate sempre le notifiche della banca che vi permettono un intervento tempestivo. Gli istituti di credito hanno comunque meccanismi di riconoscimento di operazioni fraudolente


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Chissà quante volte si perdono i nostri dati sensibili... meglio non pensarci


Ovvio..pensa mi hanno pure ciulato l’account PlayStation e hanno comprato roba per 200 euro con la mia american express associata..che casino


----------



## hakaishin (28 Marzo 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> I dati, per quanto criptati viaggiano in rete e sono sempre soggetti a possibili attacchi, quindi la tua ipotesi non è da escludere a priori. Attivate sempre le notifiche della banca che vi permettono un intervento tempestivo. Gli istituti di credito hanno comunque meccanismi di riconoscimento di operazioni fraudolente


È importante anche l’autenticazione a 2 fattori


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.
> 
> ...


bah la regola numero 1 è non condividere o dati nel web.


----------



## Marilson (28 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vero
> 
> Quello che ho scritto su netflix lo ritieni plausibile o sto andando fuori strada?



Plausibile in linea teorica ma alquanto improbabile, significherebbe un sostanziale data breach dell'infrastruttura di Netflix. La notizia sarebbe in prima pagina.. stiamo parlando di un colosso mondiale che gestisce milioni di carte di debito/credito


----------



## sampapot (28 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Succede “spesso” se si fanno operazioni su siti strani. In generale basta abilitare il codice che ti arriva via sms. Con quello non posso forzare le operazioni senza appunto il codice.


confermo...perché avvenga il pagamento, a me chiedono il key6 (un milione di combinazioni) ...e se non lo digiti, la procedura d'acquisto si blocca


----------



## kekkopot (28 Marzo 2022)

C’è un sito che riesce a capire tramite la tua email se risulta registrata su qualche sito che risulta “bucato” da hacker e dalla quale potrebbero aver recuperato i tuoi dati. Non lo linko senó admin mi banna  però non è difficile da recuperare e potresti intanto filtrare i possibili siti.


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho verificato.
> 
> In effetti, da Netflix entrano pure loro.
> 
> ...


Boh. Magari qualcuno di loro ha inviato i dati per ricevere l'eredità di qualche principe nigeriano...


----------



## gabri65 (29 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Apro questo topic, più per fissazioni mie mentali che reale necessità di capire, devo andare a fondo alle cose.
> 
> ...



A stato Anonymous.


----------

